# castiron lathe stand available MN



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey folks, I still have a small kiln available and now I have the original base off an atlas metal lathe available as well. it has heavy cast iron legs and two slabs of rock maple 5 feet long 10 inches wide and 1 1/2" thick. anyone that can put either to use?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you happen to have any pictures of it? And a price?


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

your right in town. stop over!


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Can anyone use this? I'm in ******************** rapids MN


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine is a 42" this looks like a 30 inch. It hits craigslist wednesday afternoon if there are no takers. 30.00 sound fair? the kiln is yours for 200.00 10'x10'


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

listed


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

gone


----------

